# Solved: 6 long beeps, no start up



## tsim (Jun 27, 2014)

My computer is an HP Pavilion HPE h8qe Series with 12 GB RAM, 64-bit Windows 7
The video card is AMD Radeon HD 6850



The video card is going. I have ordered a new one. It has been getting pretty bad, so I decide to open up the PC and take a look at the card (more out of curiosity). I power down, unplug, release any residual power... take all precautions as always.

It's pretty tight in there, but I get the card out. Nothing looks unusual... I dust it off, reinstall it, plug everything in. It starts up but the fans sound extra loud then 6 beeps and everyting reduces to slow fan speed, I hit the power button again and it shuts it all off. I looked back realized I forgot to plug the power back into the video card. Plug that in and start up again... same thing. 6 beeps (longer beeps).

Could I have killed the video card completely? The fan on the card does turn on. My monitor screen remains blank.

The only other thing is that there are these two very skinny black wires that are in the way and one came disconnected when I removed the video card. I plugged it back in right next to the other into the only thing it will plug into. I don't know that that could have caused anything, but I thought I would mention that.

Thanks


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Make sure the video card is seated correctly, try pulling it back put and then reinstalling it again and make sure that power connector is also all the way in.

Might as well make sure no other cables or card came loose either, specifically the CPU power cables and the RAM.

If you follow those two small wires, where do they go?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

What's the part/product number(P/N) on that HP Pavilion HPE h8qe series desktop?

---------------------------------------------------------- 

Here are the beep codes that are common to HP/Compaq desktop computers.

Also, here are the beep codes according to the type of BIOS in it.


----------



## tsim (Jun 27, 2014)

Triple6 said:


> Make sure the video card is seated correctly, try pulling it back put and then reinstalling it again and make sure that power connector is also all the way in.
> 
> Might as well make sure no other cables or card came loose either, specifically the CPU power cables and the RAM.
> 
> If you follow those two small wires, where do they go?


Didn't get back to it this morning, but I pulled it out and put it back in one more time, and now it works. Maybe it just needed an overnight rest 

I am not going to touch it again until the replacement arrives. Right now I am happy to see my crazy screen again.

FYI... I attached a photo of where those two wires go... (the red card at the top of the image is the video card... processor to the left)


----------



## tsim (Jun 27, 2014)

flavallee said:


> What's the part/product number(P/N) on that HP Pavilion HPE h8qe series desktop?
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


Thanks, I have gotten it started up again. It seems in fact then when I reinstalled the video card something just wasn't connecting/catching right. It took a few times but it is working now.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Those two wires are for the wireless antennas.


----------



## tsim (Jun 27, 2014)

Thanks... now I know. I am directly wired to my router so I may not have noticed unless I checked to see what wireless signals were available.


----------

